# throttle learn needed



## biasbob (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi,
I had to replace the throttle controller, it had siezed up pretty good and went into limp mode. Got a Cardone rebuild, and installed it. Car runs fine, but with a little push when coming down to idle. AllDAta says I have to take it to the dealer and have it hooked up the the ConsultII computer to have it relearn the closed throttle position and full throttle position. I read about a method to do it without the Consult, turning the key on and off at various intervals and pushing the throttle all the way down 5 times, etc., but it never reacted to all that action. The dealer wants a minimum of $105 to hook it up to their computer, seems rather steep to me. Are there any other option for me?
thanks,
Bob


----------



## sentraracer487 (Oct 14, 2008)

i had the same problem with my sentra 2.5L i dont know if yours is a 2.5L model but i dont think itll be much different, just be sure to keep accurate times it is important, and be sure to after you press the accelerator 5 times hold down the pedal untill after it stops blinking, i made that problem the first time i tried it

3.Start engine and warm it up to normal operating temperature.
4. Check that all items listed under the topic “PREPARATION” (previously mentioned) are in good order.
5. Turn ignition switch OFF and wait at least 10 seconds.
6. Confirm that accelerator pedal is fully released, turn ignition switch ON and wait 3 seconds.
7. Repeat the following procedure quickly five times within 5 seconds.
a. Fully depress the accelerator pedal.
b. Fully release the accelerator pedal.
8. Wait 7 seconds, fully depress the accelerator pedal and keep it for approx. 20 seconds until the MIL stops
blinking and turned ON.
9. Fully release the accelerator pedal within 3 seconds after the MIL turned ON.
10. Start engine and let it idle.
11. Wait 20 seconds.

rev the engine after the 20 seconds to make sure the timing is on and the idle returns


----------



## biasbob (Oct 21, 2008)

I tried that procedure a few times and couldn't get the CEL light to flash at all. Does it not start to flash until you have done it 5 times and then hold it down? I never held it down. Do I need to have the code cleared before I try it?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## biasbob (Oct 21, 2008)

btw, it never started blinking during the procedure, so I figured I was doing something wrong or the procedure didn't apply to the 2003.
Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## sentraracer487 (Oct 14, 2008)

after pressing the pedal 5 times wait 7 seconds and then just hold down the accelerator pedal, it'll start to blink after about 10-20 seconds but dont release the pedal till it stays solid again then start the engine


----------



## sentraracer487 (Oct 14, 2008)

gimmie a couple minutes and ill find one for your car, what motors in your car?


----------



## sentraracer487 (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah i just checked the service manual for a 2003 altima its the same as for my sentra, but heres all the pages of what should be done:


Accelerator Pedal Released Position Learning UBS002O9
DESCRIPTION
“Accelerator Pedal Released Position Learning” is an operation to learn the fully released position of the accelerator
pedal by monitoring the accelerator pedal position sensor output signal. It must be performed each time
harness connector of accelerator pedal position sensor or ECM is disconnected.
OPERATION PROCEDURE
1. Make sure that accelerator pedal is fully released.
2. Turn ignition switch “ON” and wait at least 2 seconds.
3. Turn ignition switch “OFF” wait at least 10 seconds.
4. Turn ignition switch “ON” and wait at least 2 seconds.
5. Turn ignition switch “OFF” wait at least 10 seconds.
Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning UBS002OA
DESCRIPTION
“Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning” is an operation to learn the fully closed position of the throttle valve
by monitoring the throttle position sensor output signal. It must be performed each time harness connector of
electric throttle control actuator or ECM is disconnected.
OPERATION PROCEDURE
1. Make sure that accelerator pedal is fully released.
2. Turn ignition switch “ON”.
3. Turn ignition switch “OFF” wait at least 10 seconds.
Make sure that throttle valve moves during above 10 seconds by confirming the operating sound.

NOTE:
 It is better to count the time accurately with a clock.
 It is impossible to switch the diagnostic mode when an accelerator pedal position sensor circuit
has a malfunction.
1. Perform EC-48, "Accelerator Pedal Released Position Learning" .
2. Perform EC-48, "Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning" .
3. Start engine and warm it up to normal operating temperature.
4. Check that all items listed under the topic “PREPARATION” (previously mentioned) are in good order.
5. Turn ignition switch “OFF” and wait at least 10 seconds.
6. Confirm that accelerator pedal is fully released, turn ignition switch “ON” and wait 3 seconds.
7. Repeat the following procedure quickly five times within 5 seconds.
a. Fully depress the accelerator pedal.
b. Fully release the accelerator pedal.
8. Wait 7 seconds, fully depress the accelerator pedal and keep it for approx. 20 seconds until the MIL stops
blinking and turned ON.
9. Fully release the accelerator pedal within 3 seconds after the MIL goes off.
10. Start engine and let it idle.
11. Wait 20 seconds.
12. Rev up the engine two or three times and make sure that idle speed and ignition timing are within the
specifications.


this is straight from the nissan service manual just be sure not to let off of the pedal after the CEL starts blinking, like i said its the same mistake i did when i first tried this :/
lemme know if it worked


----------



## biasbob (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I did this procedure before, but I never saw it start blinking. It is on all the time when the ignition is on, and that's all it did, just stayed on. What am I doing wrong?
Thanks alot for your help.
Bob


----------



## sentraracer487 (Oct 14, 2008)

well if you do it right it should start blinking because before you get to the idle learn procedure youll be in the diagnostic mode showing trouble codes, even if you dont have trouble codes active itll still give you all zeros in blinks, be sure to keep track of your times and be sure that you press the accelerator all the way to the floor and all the way back with the engine off. i dont know what could be happening, theres no reason this shouldnt work i took it right from the nissan manual.


----------



## biasbob (Oct 21, 2008)

well, exactly when should it start blinking? I have never seen it start to blink.
I'll try it again tonight.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## biasbob (Oct 21, 2008)

I went out and and tried it again, it never seems to go into diagnostic mode. Is there something I should be doing before I do this procedure to get it to go into diagnostic mode? The cel light just sits there on and never blinks, no matter what I do.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## sentraracer487 (Oct 14, 2008)

ive gotten it to work hot or cold so i dont know, just be sure your doing the procedure right i dont know what else to tell you


----------



## biasbob (Oct 21, 2008)

ok, well thanks for your help. Guessi will have to bite the bullet and go to the dealer. ugh.
bob


----------

